# City Chicken Recipe from the what is for dinner thread



## Sammyk (Oct 8, 2013)

City Chicken
4 Servings

2 pounds boneless pork,veal and or chicken or a combination of some or all cut into 1 1/2" cubes
Wooden skewers
Ground black pepper to taste
Seasoned salt (such as LAWRY'S®) to taste

4 eggs
3 tablespoons milk
1/2 cup of flour
2 cups crushed Ritz crackers (other option saltine crackers, Panko, Italian bread crumbs. Panko is great if you are watching your salt intake.)

4 cups chicken broth save 2 cups to make gravy later
2 cups vegetable oil for frying
Directions:

Thread 2 or 3 cubes of meat onto each skewer. Sprinkle each skewer on all sides with black pepper, and seasoned salt, and set the skewers aside.

Whisk eggs and milk together in a bowl. Place the flour in a bowl and the crushed crumbs of your choice in another bowl. 

Heat oil in a large pan until a drop of water sizzles.

Dip each skewer of pork into the egg mixture, flour and then in eggs again and then dip in crumbs of your choice. Gently lay the skewers, a few at a time, into the hot oil, and brown until the coating is crisp and golden brown, about 3 minutes per side.

Set the fried skewers aside while you finish the rest.

Add 2 cups of the chicken broth to the bottom of the roasting pan/baking dish. Cover the pan tightly with aluminum foil or lid if using a roasting pan with a lid and place in a 350 pre-heated degree oven for 30 minutes. Remove the foil or lid and bake another 20 minutes until the city chicken is browned and crispy.

Remove the city chicken from the roasting pan, scrap bits off bottom of pan and add remaining chicken broth to make gravy.

Serve hot with mashed potatoes and gravy and a vegetable.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 8, 2013)

I make something like that all the time at the firehouse.... yummy


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 8, 2013)

thank you sammy....i think i will make this.


----------

